# Swift APK Beta - Easily Port Flash Games to Android



## Anderdroid (Oct 23, 2012)

So there's this new site that has this sick UI to easily create Android applications. You don't need to know how to code and you don't even need Eclipse. All you do is choose an app name, a package name, upload an SWF and an icon, then choose what buttons you need for the flash game. Then you hit Generate APK and it gives you a signed apk of that flash game ready to run on a device or be uploaded to the Android Market. Pretty neat. It also like mediates ad networks (AppLovin banners and AirPush?) and like has its own reporting interface for earnings.

Check it out, let me know what you think -

http://www.swiftapk.com/

It also looks like they're going to be have like soundboard and wallpaper app generators? Not too sure how that will be but this is pretty cool, I've tested it with some flash games and they run great on my Galaxy Nexus. They're definitely in beta though, the site just launched last week? FreeOnlineGames.com is using it you can find them on the Market to see how it looks.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

When you sign up read what your agreeing to the site is powered by AirPush and they specialize in notification advertisements, a practice many would consider spamming and there for malware.

fyi


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

battery drainers ahoy


----------

